# À quoi sert de «zapper la pram et reconstruire le desktop»



## ToMaC (25 Janvier 2001)

En koi cela peut-il aider l ordinateur a fonctionner.  Si j ai souvent des problemes de plantages, ex: je surf sur internet avec Sexplorer de Microsuck, et tout gèle, tout d'un coup....
et cela arrive surtout losque je veux regarder un film sur internet....

------------------
Get a life, get a Mac!
Long life with the Mac


----------



## Jeko (25 Janvier 2001)

La PRAM stocke des information sur ta configuration (ex: disque de démarrage).
Certains pilotes de carte ou d'autres programmes peuvent en altérer le contenu. Le fait de la zapper la remet à _zéro_.

La reconstruction du bureau est, imagé, comme si tu reprenais chaque livre de ta bibliothèque et que tu vérifie si il est à sa place et a la bonne couverture (icone). Bref, tu ranges  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour ton problème, je pense que de simplement lui augmenter sa mémoire devrait le calmer.


----------



## smileapple (25 Janvier 2001)

rajoute de la ram et les probleme vont etre fini ou donne un peus plus de memoire a chaque application


----------

